
How politics makes us stupid - js2
http://www.vox.com/2014/4/6/5556462/brain-dead-how-politics-makes-us-stupid
======
DrScump
"Kahan compares the HPV debacle to the relatively smooth rollout of the
hepatitis B vaccine...."

The following premise assumes that the HPV vaccine _s_ (emphasize plural)
consumption was lesser than the HepB vaccine because patients were ignorant
and/or it was mismarketed.

It does not consider that consumers may have been _more_ intelligent than they
give credit for and didn't jump to each vaccine as it was released because
they didn't fall for its planned-obsolescence business model or marketing.
Those parents who _did_ fall for the marketing would have proceeded thus:

1) inject their child(ren) with the three-vaccine series of Cervarix over a
12-month span. This protects against two HPV strains.

2) Then Gardasil comes out, which protects against two additional strains.
Again, 3 doses over a 12-month span.

3) THEN, Gardasil 9 comes out, which adds 5 more strains. Again, 3 doses over
a 6-8 month period.

So, at this point, a parent with full buy-in to the concept has had
administered 9 different HSV vaccine dosings. Yet, there are still more HPV
types that are not addressed in any of these vaccines, and the recipient is
not protected from any other STD.

